#  > GELUID FORA >  > DRIVE IN SHOW - FOTO'S >  >  vervoer

## jaspertje

ey 
hoe komen jullie eigelijk van party naar party
maak even paar foto's



mvg jaspertje

----------


## Funkmaster

lijkt me verkeerde forum jasper... probeer drive-in (foto's) eens...

----------


## DJP-BIM

klein:
Met renault expressje  :Embarrassment:  

groot: auto van pa met tandem aanhanger foto's moeten hier op het forum rondwerven. :Smile:  

mischien kan topic ge-mo-ve-d worden

----------


## Airwave

klein klusje: met golf 4 en klein karretje
groot klusje: met golf 4 en grote kar (2,5 m)

Voor grote klus ga ik meestal bijhuren, dus en dan komt leverancier dit zetten, dus geen grotere kar nodig (golfje zou ook niet kunnen trekken  :Big Grin:  )

----------


## DJ_matthias

> oor grote klus ga ik meestal bijhuren, dus en dan komt leverancier dit zetten, dus geen grotere kar nodig (golfje zou ook niet kunnen trekken  )



als je geluk hebt dan hebben je flightcases wielen en kan je ze erachter hangen!! wel bordje hangen helemaal achteraan :  OPGELET ZWENKT UIT :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Airwave

hahaahahaha  :Big Grin:  

Zal ik zeker eens proberen! Bedankt voor de tip  :Stick Out Tongue:  !

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

Renault Kangoo
Mercedes Vito
eventueel polotje...


Kar moet nog komen (Vito gaat er helaas over een paar jaar uit).


Groeten Hugo

----------


## LuPuS

Wij sinds kort met een Renault Master. Plaats zat! Of hoe zeggen jullie Nederlanders dat?

----------


## Nit-Wit

Transport trailer.

of telde het alleen voor Drive in shows ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## DjFx

Kleine showtjes per (bak)fiets  :Big Grin: 

Andere in ford Moneo
(alleen mag tie der wel een trekhaak onder hangen :Mad: )
En grotere shows laat ik materiaal brengen per busje :Smile:

----------


## hokkie

Met een Fiat Scudo (Zon tpg ding)  :Smile:  en mocht het te klein zijn dan kunnen we altijd gebruik maken van een Renault Trafic en mocht dat nog te klein zijn dan evt nog vrachtwagens.

----------


## goldsound

Mocht dit te klein zijn hangen we er nog een dubbelasser achter :Cool:

----------


## Max

Wij beschikken sinds kort over een Peugeot Boxer  :Smile:

----------


## Watt Xtra

hier mn vervoer van de band, http://www.mijnalbum.nl/Foto=ZXC7ZVEL en verder wordt er gewoon gehuurd voor de grote klussen. Bakwagen of trailer tot 7 ton.

----------


## DJP-BIM

als beloofd fotootje
als het klein moet:




als het gewoon/groot is:

----------


## jaspertje

> hier mn vervoer van de band, http://www.mijnalbum.nl/Foto=ZXC7ZVEL en verder wordt er gewoon gehuurd voor de grote klussen. Bakwagen of trailer tot 7 ton.



 
leuke auto :P
van de baas ???

mvg jaspertje

----------


## gnmixing

Wij zijn van plan om ons materiaal binnenkort ook te vervoeren in een overdekte dubbelasser. Ongeveer iets zoals de foto hierboven ergens.
Zijn er mensen die ons informatie kunnen verschaffen ivm de wetgeving hierrond in België?
Ik vermoed dat het een MTM wordt van rond de 1500kg en ong 250x150x150.

Welk rijbewijs heb je nodig, wat betaal je aan taxen/verzekering?
Zijn er nog dingen waar we rekening mee moeten houden?

Groeten,
GNmixing

----------


## Watt Xtra

ja van de BAAS, en dat ben ik zelf!! Dit is een volkswagen transporter met een gasinstallatie, dus ik rij ook nog eens supergoedkoop! Heb hem gekocht omdat ik hiermee wel een grote aanhanger kan en mag trekken. En een klein beetje voor mn hobby.

----------


## Nielsken

Kleine klusjes: Grote camionette C
Grote klussen: Vrachtwagen C

----------


## timleurink

Grote of kleine klus met een vrachtwagen.

----------


## Watt Xtra

tim, je wilt niet meer reageren op het verhaal over de prijzen van discoshows? Lees eens het geheel door, met name mijn posts, hierboven jouw reactie op het vervoer: dus laten blijken dat jullie groot zijn? Erg jammer dat je niet meer "kunt" reageren op ander topic.

----------


## BAJ productions

> als beloofd fotootje
> als het klein moet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> als het gewoon/groot is:



volgens mij ga jij altijd met de grote of niet? rijdt een stukkie makkelijker denk!

----------


## DJP-BIM

witte dingetje is van mijzelf,
klein leuk goedkoop autootje, om maar me "te leren"' rijden zegmaar.  :Smile:  

BMW is van paps  :Smile:  
maar gebruik het kleine ding vaak voor de kleine dingetjes, kleine disco voor wat kids, of om even wat snel links/rechts optepikken etc.

----------


## DJP-BIM

> tim, je wilt niet meer reageren op het verhaal over de prijzen van discoshows? Lees eens het geheel door, met name mijn posts, hierboven jouw reactie op het vervoer: dus laten blijken dat jullie groot zijn? Erg jammer dat je niet meer "kunt" reageren op ander topic.



 
zowiezo is dit een foto-topic, dus foto's komen op de 1e plaats. Leuk dat iemand kan vertellen dat hij 3 trailers heeft staan, 2 vw bussen etc etc. maar ik wil fotoo's zien.

er zijn er tot nu toe 3!~ :EEK!:   die wat hebben durfen laten zien, kommop mensen fotooooooos

----------


## MC Party

Je ziet ons met de  :Smile: ALTIJD :Smile:  trouwe bakwagen of aanhanger. Eerder nog weles een ingehuurde iveco. Deze combi bevalt nog goed. Miischien komt er nog een kleiner busje bij voor kleine showtjes.

----------


## jaspertje

oja zelf maak ik trouwens gebruik van een blauwe verhoogde citroen jumper (van mijn ouders  :Stick Out Tongue:  ) ben 15 dus mag geen auto rijden

zit een oprijplaat aan want heb een gehandicapt zusjes(met rolstoel)

foto's volgen


mvg jaspertje

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

Hier is een Mercedes D312 aanwezig plus een dubbelassige aanhanger. 
Voor de kleinere klussen en vervoer van personen een Opel Combo

----------


## gnmixing

> Wij zijn van plan om ons materiaal binnenkort ook te vervoeren in een overdekte dubbelasser. Ongeveer iets zoals de foto hierboven ergens.
> Zijn er mensen die ons informatie kunnen verschaffen ivm de wetgeving hierrond in België?
> Ik vermoed dat het een MTM wordt van rond de 1500kg en ong 250x150x150.
> 
> Welk rijbewijs heb je nodig, wat betaal je aan taxen/verzekering?
> Zijn er nog dingen waar we rekening mee moeten houden?
> 
> Groeten,
> GNmixing



Kan niemand ons hierbij helpen?

Groeten.

----------


## jimi

meenstal gewoon met 2 busjes.
vw transpotter en dodge 
gr jimi

----------


## Studio Moved

als de MTM van de aanhangwagen groter is dan 750 kg dan heb je een rijbewijs E (BE, CE, DE) nodig.

----------


## timleurink

> als de MTM van de aanhangwagen groter is dan 750 kg dan heb je een rijbewijs E (BE, CE, DE) nodig.



Het ligt wel een stukje complexer namelijk:

*[FONT=Arial]Rijbewijs B is voldoende bij:[/FONT]*

*[FONT=Arial]Aanhangwagen t/m 750 kg[/FONT]*

[FONT=Arial]Geeft de bevoegdheid tot het besturen van een personenauto met een aanhangwagen die, inclusief laadvermogen, niet meer weegt dan 750 kg. [/FONT]
*[FONT=Arial]Aanhangwagen meer dan 750 kg[/FONT]*

[FONT=Arial]In bepaalde gevallen is het bovendien toegestaan een zwaardere aanhangwagen dan 750 kg te trekken met alleen rijbewijs B. Daar zijn echter twee voorwaarden aan verbonden: [/FONT]
[LIST][*][FONT=Arial]de aanhanger mag, inclusief laadvermogen, niet meer wegen dan de ledige massa van het trekkende motorvoertuig; [/FONT][*][FONT=Arial]de TMM van de totale combinatie mag niet meer zijn dan 3500 kg.[/FONT][/LIST]*[FONT=Arial]Wanneer heb je rijbewijs BE nodig?[/FONT]*

[FONT=Arial]Met rijbewijs BE ben je niet beperkt in het gewicht van de aanhangwagen die je mag trekken. Ook het gewicht van de totale combinatie is niet van belang. Deze mag meer dan 3500 kg bedragen. Alleen voor het trekkende voertuig geldt, dat de TMM niet meer dan 3500 kg mag bedragen.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]*Voor de rijbewijseisen is het dus niet belangrijk of een aanhanger beladen is of niet. Het gaat om het papieren gewicht van de aanhanger. Dat is bepalend of je rijbewijs E nodig hebt of niet.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial]*Groeten Tim*[/FONT][FONT=Arial][/FONT]

----------


## gnmixing

Hier hebben we iets aan...
dank je wel Tim!

Groeten,
GNmixing

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Hyundai highway van
Daf 400
Mitsubishi Canter (Trekker oplegger)
Mooie tandem asser aanhanger.

----------


## jaspertje

> Hyundai highway van
> Daf 400
> Mitsubishi Canter (Trekker oplegger)
> Mooie tandem asser aanhanger.



klinkt leuk
heb je foto's van

mvg jaspertje

----------


## Watt Xtra

is deze regel in belgie hetzelfde? ik zie namelijk dat de vraagsteller uit belgie komt. In Nederland is het inderdaad ongeveer zo zoals Tim verteld, maar kijk voor het exacte eens op de rdw site. Of op de site van de anwb, er zitten namelijk nog wel een paar haken en ogen aan.

----------


## Drive inn tnt

> klinkt leuk
> heb je foto's van
> 
> mvg jaspertje



Ja

Staat nog wel de h200 bij maar die is inmiddels weg. :Cool:  
En de canter moet binnenkort nog belettert worden. :Big Grin:

----------


## MC Party

> Ja
> 
> Staat nog wel de h200 bij maar die is inmiddels weg. 
> En de canter moet binnenkort nog belettert worden.



Ziet er netjes uit.
Pandje ook van jullie? 
Zijn de zwarte bussen opnieuw gespoten?

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Alleen het dafje (de linkse) is opnieuw gespoten.
 :Wink: Pandje is ook van ons. Zit nog een heel stuk achter. Je ziet hier eigenlijk alleen de pui met showroom. Aan de linker kant zitten 2 grote rol deuren. En voor afleveren etc. De achterste is voor de loods, 3x raden wat daar in staat  :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## MC Party

> 3x raden wat daar in staat



Daf 400
Mitsubishi Canter (Trekker oplegger)
Mooie tandem asser aanhanger.

 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## LJ_jacob

een passaat, polo variant, en een bwm stationcar :P tja je moet wat... nog afhankelijk van de ouders he...

----------


## Drive inn tnt

> Daf 400
> Mitsubishi Canter (Trekker oplegger)
> Mooie tandem asser aanhanger.



JA goed geraden! :Big Grin:  
Een garage die Sound de-Light heet :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## jaspertje



----------


## Drive inn tnt

Das handig! Als je lam ben kunnen ze je zo in een rolstoel de wagen in rijden joh!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Max

Dat moeten wij ook hebben  :EEK!: !

Hebben namelijk sinds kort ook een Peugeot Boxer, maar moving head kisten in de bus tillen is niet erg leuk voor je rug heb ik gemerkt...

----------


## jaspertje

> Das handig! Als je lam ben kunnen ze je zo in een rolstoel de wagen in rijden joh!




geen plek meer voor dan is die vol (en anders heb ik iets fout gedaan)

----------


## Dj-Sjors

Gewoon met grote aanhang wagen en een mooie grote Toyoto Corolla Verso  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## mverdult

hier mijn busje waar ik mijn spulletjes mee rondrijd, niet de jongste meer, maar wel goedkoop om in te rijden met grijs kenteken.

----------


## jaspertje

> 




hallo
hij is in paticulier gebruik maar blijft op grijs kenteken
vanwege mijn gehandicapte zusje

mvg jaspertje

----------


## Roeltej

> Dat moeten wij ook hebben !
> 
> Hebben namelijk sinds kort ook een Peugeot Boxer, maar moving head kisten in de bus tillen is niet erg leuk voor je rug heb ik gemerkt...



rijplaat is zelf te maken... voor vrij weinig geld

----------


## dj wes4

k rij met jeep en aanhanger, jeep gebruik ik als dagelijkse auto zonder aanhanger. De aanhanger gaat er achter als de drive in mee moet.

heb expres reclame er nog op van bloemenwinkel ipv drive in, minder gevoelig met jatten van spullen. 
mzzl Wes[FONT='Times New Roman'] [/FONT]

----------


## Drive-in Show "Volume"

ja we vervoergen het met een H200. 
werkt perfect hoor. Anders met  een hele grote tandermaster van onze sponsor die ook tevens an klein podium kan dienen. Maar meestal met de bus daar pas alles in. Kleine show en grote's show's :P of onze extra troepen die rijden met een ford transit. Daar kan hele berg in.

Groetjes. Stephan www.driveinvolume.tk

----------


## LJ Chris

> Wij zijn van plan om ons materiaal binnenkort ook te vervoeren in een overdekte dubbelasser. Ongeveer iets zoals de foto hierboven ergens.
> Zijn er mensen die ons informatie kunnen verschaffen ivm de wetgeving hierrond in België?
> Ik vermoed dat het een MTM wordt van rond de 1500kg en ong 250x150x150.
> 
> Welk rijbewijs heb je nodig, wat betaal je aan taxen/verzekering?
> Zijn er nog dingen waar we rekening mee moeten houden?
> 
> Groeten,
> GNmixing



MTM boven de 750KG dan geldt:
Rijbewijs BE 
Verzekering

Wegenbelasting

Keuring



Dezelfde regels als bij een auto dus..;

Greetz

----------


## Pulse

> MTM boven de 750KG dan geldt:
> Rijbewijs BE 
> Verzekering
> 
> Wegenbelasting
> 
> Keuring
> 
> 
> ...



Klopt maar nog wel een kleine aanvulling nodig:
gewicht auto > MTM aanhanger en combinatie <3.5ton mag nog met B
vb auto van 1.6ton met een aanhanger van MTM van 1.5ton mag nog met B

----------


## timleurink

Anders lees je ff 2 of 3 paginas terug daar staat het precies beschreven  :Smile:

----------


## jens

voor mij een ford transit bus

----------


## Break the silence

> Klopt maar nog wel een kleine aanvulling nodig:
> gewicht auto > MTM aanhanger en combinatie <3.5ton mag nog met B
> vb auto van 1.6ton met een aanhanger van MTM van 1.5ton mag nog met B



In Belgie moet je een E bijhalen voor iets te trekken met een hogere MTM dan 750 kg. Dus voor jouw voorbeeld heb je een rijbewijs BE nodig, zelfs al blijf je onder die 3.5 ton. Ga je daar over heb je een CE nodig. Trek je niets (of een aanhanger met MTM < 750 kg) dan volstaat een C

----------


## ronny

even googelen leverde het volgende op: 

[LEFT][FONT=Verdana]*Aanhanger met rijbewijs B*[/FONT][/LEFT]
[FONT=Verdana]*Aanhangwagen t/m 750 kg
*Geeft de bevoegdheid tot het besturen van een personenauto met een aanhangwagen die, inclusief laadvermogen, niet meer weegt dan 750 kg.

*Aanhangwagen meer dan 750 kg*
In bepaalde gevallen is het bovendien toegestaan een zwaardere aanhangwagen dan 750 kg. te trekken met alleen rijbewijs B. Daar zijn echter twee voorwaarden aan verbonden:[/FONT]
[LIST][*][FONT=Verdana]de aanhanger mag, inclusief laadvermogen, niet meer wegen dan de ledige massa van het trekkende motorvoertuig;[/FONT][*][FONT=Verdana]de toegestane maximum massa van de totale combinatie mag niet meer zijn dan 3500 kg..die hiernaast is weergegeven.
[/FONT][/LIST]

Bron: http://www.rijbewijs.net/index.php?inhoud=aanhanger

duidelijk nu?

mvg
ronny

----------


## Pulse

> even googelen leverde het volgende op: 
> 
> [LEFT][FONT=Verdana]*Aanhanger met rijbewijs B*[/FONT][/LEFT]
> [FONT=Verdana]*Aanhangwagen t/m 750 kg*
> Geeft de bevoegdheid tot het besturen van een personenauto met een aanhangwagen die, inclusief laadvermogen, niet meer weegt dan 750 kg.
> 
> *Aanhangwagen meer dan 750 kg*
> In bepaalde gevallen is het bovendien toegestaan een zwaardere aanhangwagen dan 750 kg. te trekken met alleen rijbewijs B. Daar zijn echter twee voorwaarden aan verbonden:[/FONT]
> [LIST][*][FONT=Verdana]de aanhanger mag, inclusief laadvermogen, niet meer wegen dan de ledige massa van het trekkende motorvoertuig;[/FONT][*][FONT=Verdana]de toegestane maximum massa van de totale combinatie mag niet meer zijn dan 3500 kg..die hiernaast is weergegeven.
> ...



dus ik heb gelijk  :Big Grin:

----------


## bobbel

Ik vervoer alles in een fiat punto  :Embarrassment:  , waar alles net in past. 

- 2 18'' subwoovers
- 2 12'' topluidsprekers
- Versterker flightcase
- 2 x 4 par 56
- statieven + kabels 
- rookdoos

Het was in het begin even puzzelen maar het past prima.. ik zal even kijken of ik een foto heb, ik kan het me wel voorstellen dat je dit niet geloofd  :Big Grin:

----------


## Companion

Doe ik effe mee...

en sinds vorig jaar maart...


Daarnaast zit de drive-in show ook nog eens compleet in een aanhanger van 250 x 140 x 160 cm. Na de show zo weer de loods in.

----------


## LuPuS

Sinds november 2005 doen wij alles met een Renault Master. Al eens gezegd, maar nu met foto...

----------


## jaspertje

o leuk om te weten!

wat is het meeste wat je ooit in je aanhanger, auto of busje hebt gehad??

mvg jaspertje

----------


## verrylight

7 trailers, 6 bakwagens en 5 busjes.....

hoezo?

----------


## Funmaker

das dan nog moeilijk drive inn te noemen  :Smile:   :Wink:

----------


## ronny

Tja, varieert bij mij van trailer tot camion en van camion tot bakwagen en van bakwagen tot bus en van bus tot auto :Big Grin: . Ik werk dan ook niet echt vast voor een firma.
Op grote evenementen gaat er ook standaard een fiets mee! Echt handig als je de hele tijd op en af moet, al is het maar om een kabeltje te halen :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## PowerSound

1 Mercedes 1317 50m³ met lift voor de grote klussen
1 Master met aluvan (16m³) met lift voor PAtjes
1 VW Transporter voor transport van kleine discobartjes  :Smile: 

Hebben een Go-Kart(ing) gekocht, die komt ook mee op klussen met meerdere stages  :Big Grin: 
Alleen in de wei is het niet zo leuk, later misschien Quad ofzo  :Big Grin:

----------


## Funmaker

> Hebben een Go-Kart(ing) gekocht,



quad is inderdaad nog beter
Als wij dat hadden dan zou denk ik iedereen vechten om een kabeltje te moeten gaan halen op podium x  :Wink:

----------


## renevanh

Ik probeer zo goed en zo kwaad m'n show in een Toyota Prius te proppen. Draaikist (Slant 114), 2x K115 en statieven gaat makkelijk, kist met xover en 2de versterker kan er ook bij (kabels, CD case en laptop ook natuurlijk). Ik denk dat ik er ook wel 2 subs in kan krijgen, maar dan wordt het wel krap (en kan er geen bijrijder meer mee :P)

René

----------


## ronny

> quad is inderdaad nog beter
> Als wij dat hadden dan zou denk ik iedereen vechten om een kabeltje te moeten gaan halen op podium x



Wel niet gemakkelijk om mee te nemen hé!  Moet je al een aanhangwagen extra meesleuren.

Fiets krijg je overal nog wel bij :Big Grin: 

mvg
ronny

----------


## Baszza91

Een vouwfiets is natuurlijk helemaal mooi.

Ik vervoer alles in een Renualt Megane, veels te klein. Als ik 18 ben, koop ik wel een grote bus of dergelijke, want nu zit de auto met 2 kabel kistjes en wat lichttafels al vol :EEK!: . Natuurlijk met een aanhanger, waar een meatrack in kan :Cool: .

Maar dat duurt nog even (pffft,... nog 3 jaar).

Greetzz

----------


## StijnS

Ik prop alles in een Opel Combo.
Spijtig genoeg zit ie na 2 W-BIN's al zo goed als vol. Enige handige aan die basskasten is dat ze hol zijn, en je er dus nog kleine flightcases in kunt stoppen.  :Smile: 
Het 2e geluk dat ik heb is dat 'k met een vriend samenwerk, en die kan dus ook nog wat spul in z'n Citroën [ook zo'n model als de Combo, maar kleiner] kwijt.  :Smile:

----------


## ronny

berlingo? :Wink:

----------


## ottink

Wij hebben sinds kort een lekkere nieuwe Scania. Voorlopig weer een beetje ruimte.... de vraag is alleen hoe lang.....

----------


## jens

volgens mij passen mijn spullen nog wel in de cabine van een scania  :Stick Out Tongue: 

ik doe het voorlopig nog met een ford transit bus

----------


## ottink

> hey ottink 
> 
> werk jij dan bij stockaudio ?? sinds kort hebben ze daar ook een nieuwe Scania en bestelbusje en kleinder vrachtwagen.
> 
> jeroen



Nee helaas. Ik zit in een band en wij hebben alle apparatuur in eigen beheer, inclusief vrachtwagen. Na eerdere debacles met gebruikte vrachtwagens hebben wij nu gekozen voor een nieuwe vrachtwagen. Nu alleen nog even sparen én nadenken over een beetje reclame op de enorme bak. Ennuh, die cabine valt wel mee hoor.....

----------


## ottink

Inderdaad, met forse reclame op de vrachtwagen nodig je bepaalde figuren wel uit. Wij spelen daarom ook nog met de gedachte om reclame voor een kadaver-verwerkingsbedrijf op de bak te zetten....

----------


## HR Soundproductions

Ik rij met mijn trouwe Opel Combo. Sleur(de) standaard in de combo hetvolgende mee;

1x case met 2x T4 par 56 long inclusief kabels
2x stands voor T4's
1x DAP 16he case met apparatuur
2x EVP-S18b
4x EVP-s15
1x kabelcase
2x cd-koffers ( voor emotionele geruststelling)
1x bar ombouw ( 4 platen van 60x100cm, per 2 gekoppeld)
1x rookdoos
1x lichtkrant
1x laptop in koffer.

Bovenstaande paste netjes en konden de deuren dicht. Was altijd passen en meten maar als je eenmaal weet hoe je het moet laden kun je het gehele volume perfect benutten en was ook echt ieder gaatje gevuld.

Enkel keertje wordt voor een grote show ( tenminste voor mijn doen dan) de aanhanger aan de welvaartsknobbel van de combo gehaakt en gaat (evt. extra) mee;
4x Peavey hisys 118xt
2x Peavey Hisys 3xt
6 mtr truss
2x windups
4x colourchanger
4x scans

of 
2x SA 4534 S 
2x 4530 S
in plaats van de peavey set.

----------


## Oekie

Gewoon een busje.... Daar past net aan alles in.... :Confused:

----------


## HR Soundproductions

> Ik rij met mijn trouwe Opel Combo.



Inmiddels een "upgrade" gedaan, ben overgestapt naar een Fiat Scudo ( 3-persoons uitvoering ) en kan je vertellen dat 4 kuub netto inhoud best veel is ( voor mijn doen dan..)

----------


## DJP-BIM

zo oekie ziet er goed uit zeg!

ik heb zijn oudere broertje.
ook sinds een paar weekjes

http://img170.imageshack.us/img170/2162/dsc04285ff4.jpg

----------


## MatthiasVB

Een renault scenic met trekhaak + aanhangwagen... + een Peugeot partner.

Daar gaat alles net in  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## peentje

Ik rijd gewoon in een Daf, Lekker grote auto, met oplegger. :Smile: 

Maar ik rijdt altijd zonder lading, zowel heen als terug. :Big Grin: 

Mag altijd toekijken als jullie hard aan het werk zijn. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Joost van Ens

> Ik rijd gewoon in een Daf, Lekker grote auto, met oplegger.
> 
> Volgens mij is die auto op deze lokatie gepakeerd door een heuse chaufeusse
> 
> Maar ik rijdt altijd zonder lading, zowel heen als terug.
> 
> Oh ja?
> 
> Mag altijd toekijken als jullie hard aan het werk zijn.
> ...



 
Ja, ja, ik onthoud ook wel eens wat!

----------


## peentje

parkeren doe ik altijd zelf. Deze lokatie was jij ook mee Joost, Het was mijn allereerste opdracht voor sinterklaas. We waren toen wel met z'n drieën. :Confused: 

Soms help ik enkele mensen aan werk, dan help ik uit menslievendheid wel even mee. :Stick Out Tongue: 

Zondag even naar België voor een 18+ modeshow en travestietenshow. Heb ik daar al eens eerder gehad, mag nu weer komen.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Stage-Q

ben zelf freelancer, dus werk voor meerdere bedrijven.

Maar ik laat ff het bedrijf zien waar ik het meeste voor werk.

Helaas geen grotere foto's.

1x Mercedes Atego vrachtwagen
1x Iveco bus

2x aanhanger gesloten voor losse verhuur voor klanten e.d.

----------

